# 2011 Cruze Eco Computer Upgrades?



## rtobrian (Mar 27, 2011)

My buddy has a turbocharged HHR and bought a computer upgrade that gets him more horsepower and better MPG. Does anyone know if GM has or is coming out with such a thing for the Cruze? The only thing i've done so far is drop in a K&N air filter. I'm pretty happy overall with the car but the MPG isn't as good as I had expected.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Any problems or service lights or better turbo sound or gas MPG from K N?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out Trifecta Performance. They have a tune for the 1.4L engines that ups the torque and HP considerably. Theres a few people on the forums who have the tune, a simple search will find those threads for you.

Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Home Page and News


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto on Trifecta, they're the best around - they might have even tuned your buddy's HHR


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

i agree, also there customer service is excellent. He gets back to you immediatly with any questions or concerns you have.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

if this is installed, doesn't it void warranty?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Of course. That's why you either flash back for serious warranty work or you can probably get a second ecu. Plus the tune is flashed in stealth mode so it doesn't leave a record of being flashed


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Im getting it regardless, i work at the dealer so warranty wont be an issue atleast for me. I know most people will have an issue with it but like shawn672 said above you can go back to to stock, get a second ecu or just go with it since its in stealth mode. I just like the fact he came out with it soo quick and it gives you a good amount of power. Its not going to beat up on a 370z, lol but it will be faster then what it is now and thats good enough for me.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Boy oh boy... this thread really awakens me to MY sense of entering the big leagues with the purchase of my Cruze Eco(and that is..after driving a stripped KIA Spehia for a decade)
Shawn and TGrey...I am embarrassed to admit I have no idea what u r talking about. Get a 2nd "ecu"? Stealth mode? If u can't explain to a dummy please provide a link for starters. Thanx guys


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Trifecta tunes are flashed over your existing engine's Electronic Control Unit (ECU) to maximize boost and performance. A 2nd tune is then applied to your transmissions control unit to maximize fuel efficiency and performance as well.

These are overwritten without logging the "master log file" so when a GM tech pulls your ECU up, it doesn't appear to be overwritten. Now of course if GM were to pull your ECU out and send it to GM Corp I'm sure the engineers would have a way to find that you're not running stock GM programming - but how often does this happen?

The best safeguard to use is if you are having any major problems and need to go in for warranty work involving the drivetrain or related components, just rent the GTTuner or use a local Trifecta dealer to reflash your ECU back to stock - wala! No one will know that you weren't running stock software. It's not moral but it's highly unlikely the tune will cause any problems, it's still WELL within spec and safe.

The other option is to possibly (you'll want to check with Trifecta to see if this is still possible on the Cruze) get a second ECU. Leave the 2nd one with stock software and just switch them if you need to - its mostly just plug and play to switch them.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Shawn...I can not express my appreciation enough as u tried to explain this.
So you are saying that actual SOFTWARE can make my cruze more efficient without any damage?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

usaalways said:


> Shawn...I can not express my appreciation enough as u tried to explain this.
> So you are saying that actual SOFTWARE can make my cruze more efficient without any damage?


If the software is done correctly and does not exceed the design limitations of the engine, it's possible. They've been doing it for years, some companies with better success than others.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a friend who has made a career out of tuning cars, each car can benefit from some kind of software tuning, especially if you have the car on a dyno and can have full diagnostics done. 

I know hundreds of people in the Subaru community who are running "stage 1" "stage 2" Stage 1 is just a software flash, stage 2 is where you actually replace the up-pipe and down-pipe for the turbo with tubing that has better flow. 

For the most part minus a few freak manufacture defects I would say that 98/100 people who tune their cars have no issues or long term negative effects. 

Because software in the ecu controls the turbo and the ignition timing its easy to 'hack' the car to give you more power. 

I even know people who went stage 2 with their subaru's and had blown turbos that subaru covered under warranty even with being stage 2 because they knew that the software flash isnt going to cause a turbo to self destruct.


----------

